# Protectionism



## Purple (17 Sep 2008)

Will the Unions succeed in getting the sort of protectionist policies on labour put into the next social partnership agreement and if they do will it help or hinder our economic recovery?


----------



## room305 (17 Sep 2008)

Um, I guess possibly and yes are the answers to your questions. Certainly the _social mood_, is leaning toward protectionism.


----------

